
Five Models for Making Sense of Complex Systems - jamessun
https://medium.com/@cwodtke/five-models-for-making-sense-of-complex-systems-134be897b6b3
======
contingencies
_The central tension in the software process comes from the fact that we must
go from an informally identified need that exists in-the-world to a formal
model that operates in-the-computer._ \- Bruce Blum, 'Beyond Programming'
(1996)

 _There are two models of reality that I find to be the most useful ones,
especially when writing programs. The first is functions, and the second is
sequences of states._ \- Leslie Lamport

 _You threaten my startup with patents & debt? I've chosen my models
carefully. Perhaps you should have done the same._ \- @ML_Hipster

... from
[https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup](https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup)

